# Was the Holy Spirit ever taken away from David??



## Stratiotes (Oct 18, 2013)

I wanted to know if God the Father ever took God Holy Spirit away from David. Did he still have the Holy Spirit when he committed his sins, meaning he grieved the Holy Spirit?? Can you please give me scripture on this. As we all should be Bereans. Here in Psalm 119:1-8. How blessed are those whose way is blameless, Who walk in the law of the LORD. 2 How blessed are those who observe His testimonies, Who seek Him with all their heart. 3 They also do no unrighteousness ; They walk in His ways. 4 You have ordained Your precepts, That we should keep them diligently. 5 Oh that my ways may be established To keep Your statutes ! 6 Then I shall not be ashamed When I look upon all Your commandments. 7 I shall give thanks to You with uprightness of heart, When I learn Your righteous judgments. 8 I shall keep Your statutes ; Do not forsake me utterly ! Beth. 

Now here is the last verse in this Psalm. 119:176. I have gone astray like a lost sheep ; seek Your servant, For I do not forget Your commandments. Can somebody help me with this. Thank you.

Soli Deo Gloria


----------



## sevenzedek (Oct 18, 2013)

Stratiotes said:


> I wanted to know if God the Father ever took God Holy Spirit away from David. Did he still have the Holy Spirit when he committed his sins, meaning he grieved the Holy Spirit?? Can you please give me scripture on this. As we all should be Bereans. Here in Psalm 119:1-8. How blessed are those whose way is blameless, Who walk in the law of the LORD. 2 How blessed are those who observe His testimonies, Who seek Him with all their heart. 3 They also do no unrighteousness ; They walk in His ways. 4 You have ordained Your precepts, That we should keep them diligently. 5 Oh that my ways may be established To keep Your statutes ! 6 Then I shall not be ashamed When I look upon all Your commandments. 7 I shall give thanks to You with uprightness of heart, When I learn Your righteous judgments. 8 I shall keep Your statutes ; Do not forsake me utterly ! Beth.
> 
> Now here is the last verse in this Psalm. 119:176. I have gone astray like a lost sheep ; seek Your servant, For I do not forget Your commandments. Can somebody help me with this. Thank you.
> 
> Soli Deo Gloria



I would say the Holy Spirit never departed from David because he received a good testimony from God in 1 Kings 15:5 where it says, "David did what was right in the eyes of the Lord, and had not turned aside from anything that He commanded him *all the days of his life*, except in the matter of Uriah the Hittite." Now, what do we do with that?! We know he murdered Nabal in his heart, took a census of the people of Israel, and, no doubt, commited sin every day of his life as we all do. Christ bears the sins of his people and gives them a good testimony, while God does not clear the guilty.


----------



## Cymro (Oct 18, 2013)

In going through the life of David in family worship, it is remarkable the number of lies he told.
He recognised his besetting sin and duly repented as seen in Ps119:29. " remove from me the way of lying,
and grant me thy law graciously." Repentance and desire for the word of God can only be the product
of the supernatural efficiency of the Holy Spirit. Likewise prayer as in this petition, has the same Divine 
stimulation. The Spirit cannot be removed, but certainly His influences can be subdued by a continuation in sin.
If the Spirit be removed then David would fall from grace, which is contrary to the perseverance of the saints.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 18, 2013)

No. The Holy Spirit never leaves the believer, although His felt presence can be diminished or lost for a time. Hence in Psalm 51, David is worried that he has been so wicked that the Spirit will leave him utterly.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stratiotes (Oct 18, 2013)

Last night I was in a bible study and someone said it was different in the OT that David was indwelt with The Holy Spirit. God never changes. I agree that The Holy Spirit never departs the believer, as it is perseverance of the saints. If saved always saved. What our awesome God starts, He finishes. Thank you all.

Soli Deo Gloria,


----------



## Stratiotes (Oct 18, 2013)

You are absolutely right Jeff. Well put!!! Thank you and God bless you.

Soli Deo Gloria,


----------



## earl40 (Oct 18, 2013)

Stratiotes said:


> Last night I was in a bible study and someone said it was different in the OT that David was indwelt with The Holy Spirit. God never changes. I agree that The Holy Spirit never departs the believer, as it is perseverance of the saints. If saved always saved. What our awesome God starts, He finishes. Thank you all.
> 
> Soli Deo Gloria,



I always like to ask someone who believes such "Where did The Holy Spirit go?" This enables me to define what the "presence" of The Spirit means. I have found many Christians think it means some kind of crass temporal location.


----------



## Stratiotes (Oct 18, 2013)

Great point Earl!!! Where did The Holy Spirit go??? Fact of the matter is, The Holy Spirit never leaves. Thanks Earl

Soli Deo Gloria,


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 19, 2013)

Stratiotes said:


> Last night I was in a bible study and someone said it was different in the OT that David was indwelt with The Holy Spirit. God never changes. I agree that The Holy Spirit never departs the believer, as it is perseverance of the saints. If saved always saved. What our awesome God starts, He finishes. Thank you all.
> 
> Soli Deo Gloria,



There are one or two cases in the OT that maybe "throw" people who haven't studied the Bible closely, or who have been influenced by the Dispensational teaching on this subject of the operations of the Holy Spirit in the OT vs. the NT, e.g. Saul and Balaam. 

Certain people, especially, prophets, priests and kings were sometimes supernaturally gifted by God for their divine tasks, but some (many?) of these men were not circumcised in heart by God's Holy Spirit and were never men after God's own heart. The particular gifting e.g. prophecy in the case of King Saul could be taken away. This has got nothing to do with God's true people losing their salvation or the Holy Spirit abandoning them, which God cannot do and be true to Himself.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stratiotes (Oct 19, 2013)

Thank you Richard. That was not the case with David though right???

Soli Deo Gloria


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Oct 19, 2013)

Not according to Keith Green


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 20, 2013)

Stratiotes said:


> Thank you Richard. That was not the case with David though right???
> 
> Soli Deo Gloria



No. We're distinguishing between the Holy Spirit changing someone's heart and taking up residence in someone's heart from which He will never leave, and the Holy Spirit gifting someone for a task. It might be difficult to understand, but it appears from Scripture that it was/is 
possible to have the latter without the former. Which teaches us not to put a wrong emphasis on the gifts that we do have in the post-Apostolical economy. Gifts, even spiritual gifts, aren't evidence of regeneration.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

